# Restoring a 1954 Phantom



## kv63 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi Everyone. THE CABE is awesome but you already knew that. I am learning useful information about these bikes we care so much about. So far the warm welcomes in Birds of a Feather have been great. Member OZ1972 have reached out to me and have been a wealth of information for my 1954 Phantom. I would like to learn as much as I can about these bikes so that I can restore it back to its original state to the best of my abilities with original parts. I look forward to the hunt for parts, additional knowledge I will be learning from members on here, and future friendships. Let the journey begin…

Here is what I know so far about my bike…

*Year*
This is a 1954 Phantom with serial number N21858 built from 10/1 – 10/7 of 1954.

*Handle grips*
Looks to be correct.

*Handlebar*
Looks to be correct. How would I know if these are repops?

*Neck*
The neck could possibly be original for the year but not the allen bolt. Or they are both not original because allen bolts probably do not fit correctly with the original neck that is made to fit properly with a bolt. Are the necks for Phantoms all the same from the first year to the last year they were made? How would I know if the neck is a repop?

*Spring Fork*
The previous owner told me the spring fork is correct for the year. After reading several threads on here, I learned the spring fork that came with this bike does not have a cyclelock which tells me the spring fork is for 1955 and later Phantoms. Please correct me if I am mistaken. If the spring fork is for a later year, how would I tell what year(s)?

*Seat*
Not original but a really comfortable Brooks seat.

*Seat Post*
Not original

*Chainring*
The chainring is a Clover Leaf usually on 1956 or later Phantoms.

*Pedals*
They are not correct for the year due to the reflectors.

*Wheels*
They are S-2 wheels in near mint conditions. Probably off a 54 or 55 Jaguars. 

*Tires*
I will be getting tires that fit the period.

I will be posting ads in the wanted section for the following parts…

Front fender with working lights
Rear fender with reflector
4 hole rack
Locking spring fork
Tank with working horn
Seat post
Chainguard
Chainring
Pedals
Kickstand with the cylinder intact so it can be welded back on. Someone took the complete kickstand off of the bike.
I might need neck with bolt and handle bar if mine happens to be repops.
Please feel free to provide any facts that would help me put this bike back to its original state. Well as close to original as possible since these bikes can only be original once. Suggestions and opinions are welcome. I look forward to hearing from THE CABE community.

I will update this post as I make progress. Thank you in advance for your time.

Kyle


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 4, 2021)

You would be bucks up to find an original with all the parts already there! Know couple people that have couple for sale... @Junkman Bob


----------



## mrg (Feb 4, 2021)

Welcome @kv63, what makes you think it was a Phantom? nothing says it was a Phantom to me, many models used that frame and some came with springers but any model could be ordered with one, first you are not correct about the springer, just has a earlier non locking ( pivot bolt behind arm, newer model goes thru arm ), Phantoms were the most deluxe so I think most if not all had a locking springer, 54 catalog says springer with cyclelock and it would have a welded in stop inside the head tube ( that is the first thing I'd ck ), later models Phantoms with new springer ( no locking version of newer one ) so could be ordered with the earlier locking one. next is there weld marks where there was a kickstand, there were lesser models with bolt on kickstand on that frame, next the late model 90's- 2000's Schwinn non plated ( aluminum? ) recessed allen head goose neck and your SA 3 speed hub is dated 71 with plastic oil cap and I don't see a brake arm so no brakes?, with newer probably SS spokes & modern short nipples so re-laced at some point. other models used that sprocket you might want to pull the crank and check the date on it but not all are dated. Hate to say it and as said here already you would do better buying a more complete Phantom or just make this a custom rider and gradually add some parts with 3 spd shifter & brakes first. Good luck


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 5, 2021)

Off the top of my head I don't think there were any cantilever balloon frames that didn't have a built in stand during this time. Just piecing this together as a complete Phantom, not restored, would be a huge unrewarding investment IMO. It would be basically building a Phantom starting with just the springer fork. Rims are 1966 or so also. It's a good looking rider as is.


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 5, 2021)

Kyle is a great guy we have spoken on the phone before , he seems very excited about this project  , I am sure we can all find a few things he needs along the way


----------



## tacochris (Feb 5, 2021)

As someone who is ALL ABOUT crazy passion-fueled ambition for a bike, Im all for what you're doing here and cant wait to see you kill it!
As someone who is also piecing together a phantom in my free time, a 51 model....I will say that its odd that it doesnt have a built-on kickstand mount because those were pretty standard even up until the 70's in alot of cases. 
One of the strangest realizations I ever had when being a phantom-virgin years ago was this: If you take any cantilever frame correctly dated, sandblast it and paint it like a phantom, there is no way for folks will tell if its a phantom or not.  haha  
Kick butt man!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm with the majority here. Nothing says it ever started as a Phantom. For you to restore this as a Phantom correctly you'll be in for probably every bit of $4k. You could buy two nice, original Phantoms for that kind of money. Unless this bike has sentimental value or you just have a lot of money and don't care I'd keep this one pretty much as-is and hunt me an original bike if that is what you want. V/r Shawn


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi! I too recently picked up what I believe to be a 1954 phantom frame. I feel that mine is a legit phantom due to a few details. It has a correct paint scheme,sprocket, and locking lower bearing cup. I must agree about finding a complete phantom to start with because after pricing all the pieces it will cost much more than it’ll be worth. I may just do a clunker and love it as is! Hopefully, if you decide to move forward with your phantom build some of these photos will help!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 11, 2021)

Thought of one more tip! Some times you will find original paint in side the frame and under the bearing cups! This might help to determine what bike you have! If it’s a real phantom you’ll find different colors in the fork tube and crank cup housing! If there’s any original paint left that’s the most likely spots to find it! Happy hunting!


----------



## B607 (Feb 12, 2021)

Those single knurled S-2 rims are from the early 90's and made in Hungary.  The adjustable cone on the fork is not from a B model. (Phantom, B6)  Gary


----------

